# cheap and easy c02?



## ytrew (Oct 24, 2007)

i got a tank but dont have the money for a timed regulator. is there an easy cheap way for c02?


----------



## Weeddog (Oct 24, 2007)

good ventilation is all you need.


----------



## johnnybuds (Oct 24, 2007)

Weeddog said:
			
		

> good ventilation is all you need.




Weeddog
Where do you get good ventilation in winter??


----------



## dankbud420 (Oct 24, 2007)

carbaniated water works just fine just spray and sit back. sorry for the spelling


----------



## Vegs (Oct 24, 2007)

I heard the same in regards to using non-flavored carbonated water in a spray bottle. Spray once or twice a day. However, I wasn't sure it you use Co2 during flowering stage only, or what.


----------



## johnnybuds (Oct 25, 2007)

Vegs said:
			
		

> I. However, I wasn't sure it you use Co2 during flowering stage only, or what.




Same here


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Oct 25, 2007)

Well all plants use CO2 throught their enire life. Thats like our oxygen. If you look at my thread I just pop a CO2 cartridge with a hammer and nail and toss it in the room and shut the door for a couple hours. I do this every few days or so. Also the smaller the hole the easier it is to control the spray


----------



## johnnybuds (Oct 25, 2007)

Celebrity Bob said:
			
		

> Well all plants use CO2 throught their enire life. Thats like our oxygen. If you look at my thread I just pop a CO2 cartridge with a hammer and nail and toss it in the room and shut the door for a couple hours. I do this every few days or so. Also the smaller the hole the easier it is to control the spray




How big of an area??


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Oct 25, 2007)

i have a 15 square foot closet with 15 plants in them


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Oct 25, 2007)

why??

So many other things you can do to better your grow than to try to use 
C02.  

only way CO2 can be effective, is to keep the PPM at a certain level
at all times.  Which can only be done with THOUSAND(S) dollar 
equipment, with enviornmental regulating set up and the whole 9 yards.
If you wasted your money on couple hundred dollar CO2 meter, ITS JUNK.

you are better off investing in better lighting, soil and nutes.


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Oct 25, 2007)

CO2 I dont think is a huge problem im my case but it doesnt hurt the plants, it only helps them. Plus it makes me feel better when I do it and I have fun doin it!


----------



## jb247 (Oct 25, 2007)

The cheapest way to do co2 is to take a 2 liter soda bottle, fill 3/4 of bottle with warm water, add a couple of teaspoons of baker's yeast and 1/2 cup of cane sugar. Put a small hole in the lid of the bottle and place the entire bottle in your grow area. This will produce enough co2 to help your plants. Unfortunately, you have to change out half of this mixture about once a week or so. To test the system, you simply put a finger over the hole and shake the bottle, if you don't hear a pffftsst when you lift your finger, it's time to recharge the system. I've been doing this method for my last couple of grows and it works alright....

Peace...j.b.


----------



## buzzcat (Oct 26, 2007)

that yeast method is working great! it's smells like a brewery though.Alchol


----------



## Hick (Oct 26, 2007)

without metering and an "enclosed/controlled" environment, co2 is nothing more than a crap shoot. You haven't a clue, as to the saturation nor benefits, without _total_ control.
  Fresh air circulation is far superior to unconventional, uncontrolable, makeshift, supplementation.


----------



## Vegs (Oct 27, 2007)

That's what I wanted to hear because I wasn't a fan of the idea of spraying soda water on my babies! My ventilation is great!


----------



## 85cannabliss (Oct 27, 2007)

just found this link for a time release nozzle, and dam, they expensive. but probably woth every penny.

http://growell.co.uk/p/0811/Unis-CO2-Controller.html


----------



## buzzcat (Oct 27, 2007)

so you would ditch the yeast thing and spend the bucks on the regulator? is it worth the money?


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 31, 2007)

I use beer buckets...I make beer and mix the co2 with my intake air to the grow...works great to add co2 to plants, plus I never have to worry about a beverage for the dry-mouthed times...I cycle 3-4 buckets to keep co2 at a constantly enriched level...


----------



## Growdude (Oct 31, 2007)

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> I use beer buckets...I make beer and mix the co2 with my intake air to the grow...works great to add co2 to plants, plus I never have to worry about a beverage for the dry-mouthed times...I cycle 3-4 buckets to keep co2 at a constantly enriched level...


 
But what level?


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 3, 2007)

"enriched"...lol...:hubba: 

I really have no idea at what level...I have a constant exhaust fan and the beer buckets are in the intake area...the co2 mixes with the intake air and goes out the exhaust...the fan runs about 165cfm, the intake room doesnt smell like a brewery and the plants love it...I noticed an increase in growth from the 1st bucket I started...each makes co2 for about 3 days, so I start new buckets every 2 days, keeping the co2 flowing constantly...

I hear the night-time co2 is wasted, but the beer gets consumed anyway...I hear that co2 enhancement is wasted when used with less than 1000w too, but I noticed a distinct increase in growth speed...

The best way to provide co2 is probably the tank/controller method, but I like to drink the beer, so I compromized...works for me and my girls...:bong1:


----------

